
Amazon S3: More Than 449 Billion Objects - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/07/amazon-s3-more-than-449-billion-objects.html
======
saurik
...and I, as a single user, own at least 1% (maybe even 2%) of them!

~~~
amock
Why do you have so many objects?

~~~
saurik
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2154950>

------
nexneo

      About as many S3 objects as there are stars in the Milky Way 
    

Observable universe have 170 billion galaxies and many larger then Milky Way.
long way to go...

